# Mit Autoführerschein Roller von Freund fahren



## vkoch1 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute hab mein Autoführerschein und mein Freund hat einen Roller der 25 fährt, er kann die Drossel auch entfernen bis 45 kann ich dann mit dem Roller fahren wenn mein Freund dabei ist? Weil keine Ahnung wie das mit den Papieren oder Versicherung gehandhabt wird. 50er und 25er Papiere hat er auch, aber da er noch 15 ist darf er nur 25 fahren, aber ich darf ja mit meinem Schein schneller. Aber ob ich nun damit fahren kann mit meinem Führerschein .Weil normal geht das aber mit dem Roller vom Freund?


----------



## Dominau (16. Dezember 2011)

Also normal steht dass doch hinten drauf auf deinem Führerschein was du alles fahren kannst?


----------



## vkoch1 (16. Dezember 2011)

Ja steht auch aber ob ich den Roller vom Freund fahren darf


----------



## iliketurtles (16. Dezember 2011)

Mit deinem Autoführerschein darfst du eigentlich nen Roller bis 50ccm mit 45 km/h fahren.
Aber: Wenn der Roller auf 25km/h zugelassen ist darf der Roller nur um die 25 km/h fahren, sonst erlischt die Betriebserlaubnis.


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Dezember 2011)

...und somit die Versicherung!...Also, erst den Roller neu abnehmen lassen, wenn die Droselung entfernt wird.


----------



## sympathisant (16. Dezember 2011)

Abnehmen lassen musst du nichts. Von wem denn? Einfach der Versicherung Bescheid sagen. Die ändern dann wenn nötig die Police. Das wars dann aber auch.


----------



## vollmi (16. Dezember 2011)

vkoch1 schrieb:


> Ja steht auch aber ob ich den Roller vom Freund fahren darf



Nein da steht nicht explizit drin wessen Roller du fahren darfst, nur welche.

mfG René


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Dezember 2011)

Er darf den schon fahren, solange der roller ne gültige versicherung hat. wem der gehört ist völlig egal


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Dezember 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Abnehmen lassen musst du nichts. Von wem denn? Einfach der Versicherung Bescheid sagen. Die ändern dann wenn nötig die Police. Das wars dann aber auch.



Nicht?! Ich denke die Versicherung geht nach der Betriebserlaubnis... Und in der steht, das das Fahrzeug demnach mit 25 km/h unterwegs ist. Wonach sollen die Versicherung sich denn sonst richten?! Nach dem Wort des Besitzers? ..."Eh, ich fahr nicht schneller als 25! Versprochen!"...Von daher denk ich, dass die Änderung "eingetragen" bzw. die Betriebserlaubnis abgeändert werden sollte. Schliesslich muss ja auch die Bremsanlage dem entsprechend passen.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Dezember 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Nicht?! Ich denke die Versicherung geht nach der Betriebserlaubnis... Und in der steht, das das Fahrzeug demnach mit 25 km/h unterwegs ist. Wonach sollen die Versicherung sich denn sonst richten?! Nach dem Wort des Besitzers? ..."Eh, ich fahr nicht schneller als 25! Versprochen!"...Von daher denk ich, dass die Änderung "eingetragen" bzw. die Betriebserlaubnis abgeändert werden sollte. Schliesslich muss ja auch die Bremsanlage dem entsprechend passen.


Ich glaube nicht, dass die Bremsanlage bei einer mechanischen Drosselung geändert wird. Wenn der Roller VMAX 45 km/h fährt und auf 25 km/h gedrosselt wurde, ist die Bremsanlage die gleiche.

Ich weiß nicht, wie das bei Rollerversicherungen ist, aber bei Autoversicherungen ist es wichtig, anzugeben, ob man nur alleine fährt oder ob es noch einen Zweitfahrer gibt. Und danach richtet sich die Police.


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Dezember 2011)

Wenn die Drossel entfernt wurde und der Roller auf 45km/h kommt, darf dein Freund aber nicht mehr damit fahren, weil er nur gedrosselte Roller fahren darf.

Und ja, die Polizei erkennt, ob an der Drossel geschraubt wurde oder nicht.


----------



## Nathil (19. Dezember 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn die Drossel entfernt wurde und der Roller auf 45km/h kommt, darf dein Freund aber nicht mehr damit fahren, weil er nur gedrosselte Roller fahren darf.
> 
> Und ja, die Polizei erkennt, ob an der Drossel geschraubt wurde oder nicht.


Die arme arme Drossel... lasst den Vogel doch mal in Ruhe.

Jenachdem wann du deinen Führerschein gemacht hast (kling nach nehm "B-Klasse" und keinem "Klasse 3" ) erwirbst du automatisch die fahrerlaubnis für einen Roller der Führerscheinklasse "M", diese inkludiert alle Roller (Kraftzweiräder bis 50ccm) die eine vMax von 45 km/h haben.

Die nächste Klasse wäre "A1" welche für "Mopeds" und Roller bis 125ccm gilt. Die Klasse "A" ist dann für Zweiräder die n bisschen mehr Schmackes im Zylinder haben.


B-Klasse und Klasse 3 bezeichnen eigentlich den gleichen Kenntnisstand des fahrers, nur das die älteren Führerscheine (Klasse 3) die neueren Klassen BE (Auto + gebremster Anhänger ü. 750kg) und C1 (LKW bis 7,5t) inkludieren.


Was die Drossel angeht - Sie ist ein Vogel der Aves - Passeriformes - Passeri - Turdidae. da wir aber wohlmöglich von der Drosselklappe reden...  Ja die ist vom geübten Beamtenauge schnell ausgemacht.


----------



## Irn-Bru (25. Dezember 2011)

> Was die Drossel angeht - Sie ist ein Vogel der Aves - Passeriformes - Passeri - Turdidae. da wir aber wohlmöglich von der Drosselklappe reden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



langweilges Wikiwissen und kompletter Quatsch.....Ein Polizist kann durch bloßes Ansehen des Rollers nicht sehen ob der nun gedrosselt ist oder nicht...Und die Drosselklappe hat mit einer Drosselung nun mal garnichts zu tun...


----------

